# A few pics from Nationals



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The first one was shot at 40yds with a 204 the second was shot at 12yds 10guage and the third was shot at 250yds with a 243

I would like to thanks Chris Hustad and the nodakoutdoors crew for helping make the trip possible


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Where were the Nationals held? How many yotes won the tournament?

Just curiuos. Thanx

Nice pics!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Rawlins WY the first weekend in November the winning tally was Les Johnson's Team with 20 that was a new record for the tournament


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Is that a two day tourney? Is calling the only method allowed?

20 yotes, thats amazing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

1 1/2 days the second day check in is 3 oclock. You can't chase the coyotes volunteers off of the road are LEGAL no decoy dogs and the rest is the usual rules

And yes 20 is really amazing


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

From my own personal experience, I found out you can't kill em if they ain't there. Guys that get big numbers are hunting where the animals are, it's that simple. Les said he was hunting public land and I believe he did just that.

26 coyotes won the World hunt a few years ago, from what I hear they were on pvt land that was open to the public. It's no big secert how to do it, it's all in where you are hunting and your shooting skills. :sniper:

I've been fallowing the World and National hunts since they started, been watching the numbers keep going up and up over the years. If I had the money and the places to hunt, I think I'd give it a try lol.

I almost went on the World hunt this year. I had the place to go, but they were shooting off missles that day lol. :wink:

One of these days I just may make one of those hunts :beer:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome.

20 yotes is a yearly effort around here.

Paige


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Brad that looks like an awesome trip. You really sparked my intrested lastnight at the Thompson Tourney talking about Nationals and some of the bigger tournments. I switched my log in Name from Coyotehunter12 to LevM on both your site and Jamie's site.


----------

